# 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their basket



## virgo2882 (Jan 24, 2008)

My babes
Snoopy Squirely Bailey and Beauty


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

OMG that is just beyond adorable!!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

Haha, how cute!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

D'awww!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

Awww, looky at the two little ones! They are nose to nose^_^


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

That's adorable! Since the photo is black and white they all look the same color; are they sisters?


----------



## virgo2882 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

Yes they are all sisters
2 are a light brown, and the others are white and brown and white and black


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 4 young Girlies saying "CHEESE" in their baske*

aw that is a great photo!!!!!!!!!!! so cute!


----------

